
Reality Is Closing in on Netflix - clouddrover
https://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2019/02/05/reality-is-closing-in-on-netflix/
======
justfor1comment
One additional problem for Netflix is that although they have spent over $13
Billion on original content most of their subscriber prefer to watch 3rd party
licensed content (eg Friends). This further reduces the moat that Netflix is
trying to build. Disney or Amazon with much larger pockets can easily woo
content creators for exclusive licensing deals on their respective platforms.

~~~
chewz
It is because Netflix original content is crap. Low quality nonsense. You feel
embarrassed to watch it. Compared to HBO Go for example.

